# Guess my type (photos)



## AmieLynn (May 17, 2013)

I saw some other posts like this...so I thought I'd give it a shot. Guess my type by these pics 






























Thanks ))


----------



## sloth (Apr 1, 2013)

Enfp?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

IxFP ^^ what do i win?


----------



## AccioCookies (May 12, 2013)

I'm going to go for INFP on the basis that someone in the INFP photo thread mentioned that we have a habit of taking pictures with odd and quirky things, and I feel that line of reason might just be theoretically sound.


----------



## phonethesun (May 6, 2013)

xSFP


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

I can't give you a good answer because I accidentally cheated but you seem oddly ISFP.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm getting an NF vibe, you have a sort of soft un-intimidating look. I think I'd go with introvert because of looking off to the side in two photos, and the way your head is sort of cocked to the side when looking straight on just gives me the impression of slightly retreating. Not sure about J or P, though (however irrational it is) your hair is giving me a P feeling, and sort of the spontaneous not in controll expression in the first two pictures. ... but it's pretty weak speculation. *shrug*


----------



## austin_music (May 8, 2013)

Infp?


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

INFP. Final answer.


----------



## Theokon (Nov 19, 2013)

Just by looks IxFx but since you like to run around in the woods isfp


----------



## Eating_salad_bones (Aug 21, 2013)

Enfp.


----------



## Minami (Jan 19, 2014)

INFP.
Cuz I looked at your profile. c:


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

isfj


----------



## infamous (Jan 19, 2014)

I knew you were INFP straight away. The teddy bear was a massive tell tale sign.


----------

